# Schlangen und Blutegel



## GabiundBernd (16. Aug. 2017)

Mal diese Frage, gibt es __ Schlangen und __ Blutegel auch in Teichen mit Folie ?? Habe zwar schon Fotos von Teichbeistzern mit Folie und Schlangen gesehen, aber meine Frage wenn man sich einen Schwimmteich mit Folie oder Beton baut, sind dann da auch Schlangen und Blutegel drin ???


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> sind dann da auch __ Schlangen und __ Blutegel drin ???


warum nicht - Beton oder Folie stellen kein Hindernis dar


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2017)

Bei mir fühlen sich Ringelnattern sehr wohl ... 












__ Blutegel kommen aber in meinem Teich nicht vor.

LG
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (16. Aug. 2017)

Naja, dachte das in einem Folien- oder Betonteich, wen in der Nähe nicht so viel Wasser ist, wie bei uns z.B. viele Seen.... keine __ Schlangen oder __ Blutegel sind. Bei uns krabbeln sogar die Blutegel im Gras  und wo kommen dann __ Egel und Schlangen her, wen ringsrum kein Wasser ist....  habe gestern alleine 5 Schlangen auf den Seerosenblättern gesehen. Will gar nicht wissen wieviele Schlangen noch ringsrum sind, die ich nicht gesehen habe


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2017)

Na ist doch Toll ... 

Die __ Schlangen flüchten doch sowieso und ein bisschen "Aderlass" hilft auch. Wird ja sogar in der Medizin eingesetzt.

Finde die Natur fantastisch ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (16. Aug. 2017)

Ja Natur ist ist schn toll, aber.... wir haben zum Beispiel dieses Jahr weniger __ Frösche.... haben die __ Schlangen die Frösche gefressen...  und trotzdem sind in einem anderem Teich.... Schwimmteich auch __ Blutegel.....


----------



## GabiundBernd (16. Aug. 2017)

Und... wer frisst die __ Schlangen.....


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2017)

Die Natur regelt das schon. Wenn man sie den läßt.
__ Frösche vermehren sich nicht umsonst zu tausenden, aber es bleiben letzt endlich nur sehr wenige zur Fortpflanzung über.
Bei den Ringelnattern ist die Sache schon nicht mehr so einfach. Als Mensch ist es uns eh verboten sie auch nur zu vertreiben. Sie stehen unter strengem Schutz.
Natürliche Feinde wird es wohl geben. Mir aber nicht bekannt.
__ Blutegel stehen im übrigen auch unter Schutz.

LG
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (16. Aug. 2017)

Ja ich pass ja schon auf und latsch nicht drauf, ist mir auch zu ekelig..... Frage immer noch, kommen die im Schwimmteich auch vor..


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2017)

Wenn der Teich natürlich genug angelegt ist und den Ringelnattern gefällt ... ja. Was ja bei Dir der Fall sein dürfte.
Bei den Blutegeln, sind das wirklich __ Blutegel und nicht Pferdeegel (die sind schwarz), wird es wohl dann auch so sein.

Das Thema __ Egel sollten wir noch vertiefen. Pferdeegel, Entenegel oder medizinischer Blutegel ?
Welcher ist es den bei Dir den du im Gras gesehen hast. Foto ...

Lies mal die Wikipedia Seiten dazu.

LG


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Aug. 2017)

Helmut, ich könnt grad schon wieder todgrünneidisch werden auf deine tollen Natternfotos 



GabiundBernd schrieb:


> . haben die __ Schlangen die __ Frösche gefressen...


Ich nehme mal an, da fehlt das Fragezeichen. Außer den Ringelnattern dürften auch diverse Vögel, Säugetiere und __ Parasiten die Frösche dezimieren, manche sterben auch an Krankheiten oder Unfällen oder (die wenigsten) auch einfach an Altersschwäche oder, oder ... wie alle anderen Lebewesen auch.
Ringelnattern selbst sind übrigens gar nicht so sehr "verfressen". Als wechselwarme Tiere haben sie eine eher langsame und gründliche Verdauung und schaffen pro Jahr meist nur das zwei- bis dreifache des eigenen Körpergewichts. Selbst werden sie übrigens von Reihern oder anderen Greifvögeln gefressen, von Katzen, Wieseln, Wanderratten, Dachsen, Füchsen, die jungen auch von räuberischen Käfern.

Versucht einfach, euch an den Anblick dieser Tiere zu gewöhnen, sie gehören nun mal dazu.  Und in vielen Gegenden Deutschlands sind sie leider schon verschwunden.


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2017)

es ist immer gut etwas über seine Besucher zu wissen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringelnatter#Gef.C3.A4hrdung_und_Schutz



ich hätte nix dagenen wenn mal bei mir welche vorbeikommen würden.


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> ich hätte nix dagenen wenn mal bei mir welche vorbeikommen würden.



Ich warte auch noch


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Aug. 2017)

Die Fotos sind natürlich toll. Ich kann nur mit Handy welche machen. Fotos von __ Egel kommen noch. Ware gerade nochmal unten am Teich, aber außer ein paar verrückten kleinen Fröschen, die im naßen Gras rum gehüpft sind, nix gesehen. Schaue ja schon immer auf den Boden um auf nix raufzutreten.  Wen ich gewußt hätte, daß ich so ein tolles Paradies für __ Schlangen und co herstelle, ich weiß nicht ob ich das gemacht hätte.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2017)

Ich habe schon für Euch ein Umleitungsschild am Teich montiert .... 

LG
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Aug. 2017)

Ach ich bin dir ja so dankbar


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind natürlich toll. ( ... )
> 
> Wen ich gewußt hätte, daß ich so ein tolles Paradies für __ Schlangen und co herstelle, ich weiß nicht ob ich das gemacht hätte.



Danke Gabi ...

Gabi, die Schlangen tun Dir nix, die haben Angst vor Dir und flüchten ... Da brauchst keine Angst haben das du jemals mit einer zusammen kommst.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Aug. 2017)

Die __ Egel tun Dir auch nix.

Es sind meist Fisch- oder.Schneckenegel.
Bei mir ist der Teich in den Pflanzzonen auch voll davon.

Weil ich regelmäßig den Pflanzenfilterteich abernte....kann ich Entwarnung geben. 

Ich hatte nur einmal Zerkarienstiche. Deswegen ernte ich nur noch bei max. 20grad.Wassertemp..


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Aug. 2017)

So jetzt Foto vom Ekel.....
Nein, weiß ich ja...aber __ Egel..eklig....
Wen ich am Teich rum gehe schicke ich immer den Hund durch Ball werfen voraus.  schlürfe durchs Gras oder habe eine Harke dabei, sicher ist sicher. Wen ich am Teich auf meinem Holzstamm, meinem Lieblingsplatz sitze und alles beobachte.... ist schon toll was sich da alles bewegt und aufhält. Die __ Schlangen sich auf den großen Seerosenblättern sonnen........ die kleinen blauen __ Libellen oder was das ist oder die schönen großen. Denke kaufe mir auch eine Kamera um solch schöne Bilder machen zu können, gefällt mir schon gut....


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Aug. 2017)

Habe gelesen.... Pferdeegel. danke


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Denke kaufe mir auch eine Kamera um solch schöne Bilder machen zu können, gefällt mir schon gut....


 find ich klasse


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Bei uns krabbeln sogar die __ Blutegel im Gras  und wo kommen dann __ Egel und __ Schlangen her, wen ringsrum kein Wasser ist.... habe gestern alleine 5 Schlangen auf den Seerosenblättern gesehen. Will gar nicht wissen wieviele Schlangen noch ringsrum sind, die ich nicht gesehen habe


Andere würden sich Freuen, wenn da Schlangen sind. 
Besorge dir ein paar große Koi.......die futtern die Egel.


----------



## Limnos (14. Sep. 2017)

__ Egel im Teich sind nichts ungewöhnliches. Aber der Medizinische __ Blutegel ist bei uns äußerst selten. Am wahrscheinlichsten sind Rollegel im Teich. Man hat sie mit Wasserpflanzen eingeschleppt, auf denen Eikokons waren. Die saugen aber kein Blut sondern "überfallen" vor allem __ Schnecken. Eine Ente könnte einen Entenegel mitbringen, der auch Blut saugt. Pferdeegel, Schildkrötegel, Platt- und Schneckenegel sind eher selten. Bekommt man Fische von einem Angler, könnten sie Fischegel an sich haben. Aber mit gekauften Pflanzen oder Fischen sind solche Gäste eher selten geworden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Sep. 2017)

moin zusammen,
Ringelnattern haben wir auch am/im Teich.
Beim ersten Mal (Kontakt) habe ich mich noch tüchtig erschrocken, mittlerweile nicht mehr.
     

sorry, aber da sind beim einfügen Fehler passiert, die ich irgendwie nicht korrigiert bekomme...
(Edit by Christine: Erledigt)


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Sep. 2017)

Wow, Eva-Maria, wie supertoll! Bei mir müssten eigentlich auch welche sein, theoretisch. Aber außer der klitzekleinen, die im letzten Winter im Haus auftauchte, habe ich noch keine gesehen. Könnte es daran liegen, dass wir so viele Katzen haben? Vertreiben die die __ Schlangen?


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Kann sehr gut sein Kathrin ...

Ringelnattern reagieren auf Störungen sehr sensibel.
Allerdings, wir haben auch sehr viele Katzen hier im Garten und um den Teich herum schleichen und diese sind immer noch da.
Kommt vielleicht auch auf die Rückzugsmöglichkeiten an ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wetterleuchten (18. Sep. 2017)

Limnos schrieb:


> Aber der Medizinische __ Blutegel ist bei uns äußerst selten


Trotzdem ist der Blutegel der am meisten bekannte, bei gleichzeitig wohl den wenigsten persönlichen Sichtungen. Meiner Schwester ist das am Wochenende auch passiert, als wir den Teich renovierten und noch ein paar Kleintiere rausfingen: "Oh, da ist noch ein Jungmolch. Oder ist das ein Blutegel?". War übrigens ein Jungmolch.
Ich denke, da spielen auch so eine Art "Urängste" eine Rolle, in undurchsichtigen verkrauteten Gewässer lauere "Das (nicht näher bestimmte Böse [tm]". 
Ist wohl so ähnlich, wie wenn Menschen sich vor __ Spinnen fürchten obwohl diese in unseren Breiten durchgängig harmlos (für Warmblüter) sind. In den letzten 40 Jahren habe ich im Bekanntenkreis genau zwei Fälle von Spinnenbissen miterlebt (schmezhaft wie harmlos, von der Qualität wie ein Wespenstich), aber deutlich mehr Menschen panisch davon rennen oder sinnlos draufhauen sehen.


----------



## GabiundBernd (26. Sep. 2017)

Die Angst vor __ Spinnen kenne ich durch meinen Mann. Er hat richtig Panik davor, allerdings ist er auch schon mal von einer Spinne gebissen worden und das war sehr übel. Aber __ Schlangen.... das die in unserem hinteren Grundstück am Teich sind, daran habe ich mich ja zweischenzeitlich gewöhnt, aber....  gestern habe ich ein sehr großes Exemplar von __ Ringelnatter im oberen Garten direkt vorm Haus gesehen. Ich war natürlich sehr erschrocken...... den damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Was macht die Schlange hier oben.....


----------



## domserv (27. Sep. 2017)

Bei uns lag mal ne große __ Ringelnatter direkt vor der Haustür. Ist schon komisch, wenn man die Tür aufmacht und so ein Tür auf dem Fußabtreter liegt. Hat sich aber glaub ich mehr erschrocken als ich und ist zischend von dannen.

Gruß
jimi


----------



## crank25 (4. Dez. 2017)

Deine __ Ringelnatter sieht es schön aus! Ich habe sie bisher nur in der Wildbahn gesehen und war überrascht, dass sie auch im Teich leben!  So eine wünsche ich mir auch für meinen Garten.  Haben eure Tiere im Garten eigentlich auch Namen?


----------



## GabiundBernd (4. Dez. 2017)

HALLO;
kannst gerne im Frühjahr mit einem großen Eimer vorbei kommen und alle mitnehmen  und Namen---- wen nächstes Jahr unsere Kois  noch da sind, bekommen sie auch einen Namen. Die Kois vom letzten Jahr, waren dieses Jahr nicht mehr da. Wir haben viel mit Waschbären zu tun, also lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## dasHirschl (23. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin. Muss das mal hoch holen. Hab gestern meine Pumpe gereinigt nachdem ich vor paar Wochen noch mal gepflanzt habe. Da waren in/an der Pumpe Braune __ Blutegel mit Muster. Die sehen aus wie medizinische __ Egel... waren 3-6cm groß. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Dein lassen oder mit Köder anlocken? Bei uns sind seid neuesten __ Enten am und im Teich. Die schleppen so was doch ein...


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2020)

Da du bestimmt nicht vor hast in den 3000 Litern zu baden, würde ich sie lassen. Nur die __ Enten würde ich vergraulen, die nehmen einem ja den ganzen Teich auseinander und sche.... dazu alles voll.
Aber bitte nur wenn die Enten nicht schon ein Nest bei euch haben.


----------



## dasHirschl (24. Mai 2020)

Die __ Enten sind schon umgezogen zum Nachbar... der hat nen Natur Teich. Die kommen bestimmt nur zu Besuch. Ein Pärchen. Bis dato ist alles ganz geblieben...


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Mai 2020)

Braune __ Blutegel mit Muster ?
Hast du mal ein Bild. 
Glaube echte Blutegel werden ziemlich hoch gehandelt. 
Wüsste nicht das hier schon mal einer echte Blutegel im Teich hatte.
Zumeist irgend welche normalen __ Egel.
http://www.laubfrosch-hannover.com/egel/egel_01.html


----------



## dasHirschl (24. Mai 2020)

Braun und flach, eher wie ein Schneckenegel, wenn sie auf was klebten. Als ich sie runter spülte schwammen sie wieder blitzschnell ins Tiefe ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2020)

apropos __ Blutegel

bin am Freitag beim wandern auf dem Jakobsweg an der größten Blutegelfarm in Westeurop (in Rodheim-Bieber) vorbeigekommen. Dort werden in einer ehemaligen Gärtnerei jährlich rund 2.000.000 Blutegel für die medizinische Anwendung "produziert"

MfG Frank


----------



## PeBo (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo Frank, das ist ja bei mir ganz in der Nähe. Das habe ich bisher gar nicht gekannt.
War gerade mal auf deren Homepage – finde ich total interessant.

Danke für die Info
Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2020)

Hi Peter,

ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch schon mal überlegt mir ein paar __ Blutegel über die nächste Apotheke für meinen Teich zu beziehen. Habs dann aber erst mal gelassen weil die Koi sie wahrscheinlich gefressen hätten. Mittlerweile sind ja bis auf einen eventuell noch vorhandenen __ Waller die Großfische alle wech und der Teich verkrautet immer mehr. Für Blutegel wär der Teich nun besser geeignet


----------



## PeBo (2. Juni 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Für __ Blutegel wär der Teich nun besser geeignet


Und wenn du irgendwelche Gelenkprobleme oder sonstige Krankheiten verspürst, gehst du zur Kur einfach in deinen Teich. Soll ja bei sehr vielen Beschwerden helfen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2020)

Hi Peter,

leider mögen "Blutsauger" mein Blut net besonders (die kriegen wohl mit das da deutlich erhöhte Insulinwerte drin sind)

Der alte Vislar der Schwester hat öfters Gelenkprobleme, dem würde so ne Egelkur sicher gut tun

MfG Frank


----------



## dasHirschl (2. Juni 2020)

Ich hau mich weg


----------

